# Spider ID needed



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Found a couple of these the week I was in Haiti, leg span 6"


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I dont know what kind it is, but it is freaky as hell. I hate spiders.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

damn that things big, that thing freaks me out just looking at it


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

we always have that kind here in Philippines, mostly found in comfort rooms and dark places...
im also wondering what its name though...


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

There was a time when I used to keep spiders and scorpions.

It's very difficult to identify from that picture.
Based on the leg legnth, shape of the abdomen, and colors on the cephalothorax, I'm going to guess it's a member of the family _Agelenidae. _ Common names for these include funnelweb spiders and grass spiders.










*Someone in Crockeeper's Corner (P-Fury's creature section) may be able to give you a better ID.*


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks Bullsnake, are these spiders venomous?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

That thing gives me the Heebeejeebee's.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Look kind of similar to a camel spider. But if I'm correct, camel spiders aren't really spiders and they have 10 legs instead of 8. Seen then in Iraq all the time. They also call them bird spiders cause they can catch and eat small birds


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

waaaaay too big to be, but it looks simuliar to the brown recluse spider, Loxosceles reclusa, we have around here.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Nope. not the same spider. 
What you got pic'ed there bull is a giant house spider. those live in the pacific NW of the US.

Fast movers looks quite different. possibly a wolf of some kind. you can tell their different because of the markings on the abdomen and the way they sit their leggs. 
I did some amount of searching but couldnt find anything on that one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> Nope. not the same spider.
> What you got pic'ed there bull is a giant house spider. those live in the pacific NW of the US.
> 
> Fast movers looks quite different. possibly a wolf of some kind. you can tell their different because of the markings on the abdomen and the way they sit their leggs.
> I did some amount of searching but couldnt find anything on that one.


Could be a wolf spider (family _Lycosidae_). they look very similar.
It's very hard to tell from that picture.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

looks alittle like a huntsman spider to me. imo


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I kind of agree with bullsnake on the wolf spider ID, we get them on our deck retaning walls and on the beach.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i'd say wolf spider


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Bullsnake said:


> Could be a wolf spider (family _Lycosidae_). they look very similar.
> It's very hard to tell from that picture.


I was going to suggest this one also but the prodominate marking in the Wolf spider family is the laterial cephalothorax stripes as shown above. this one seems to be more orb shaped.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Look kind of similar to a camel spider. But if I'm correct, camel spiders aren't really spiders and they have 10 legs instead of 8. Seen then in Iraq all the time. They also call them bird spiders cause they can catch and eat small birds


mmmmmmmmm camel spider


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yer all wrong on this one.

except pioneer, he got it!



pioneer1976 said:


> we always have that kind here in Philippines, mostly found in comfort rooms and dark places...
> im also wondering what its name though...


That's because these guys are now found wordwide! Many folks let them be because they control pests. I even had one in my shoe and it didn't even bite. Experiments with their bites have shown them to be harmless (unless you've got some wacky allergic reaction).


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

thank you Ace. I spent all morning trying to find this little booger....


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

acestro said:


> Yer all wrong on this one.


Damn, you're good.:nod:

You just totally redeemed yourself after the Peregrine Falcon ID last week.:laugh:

I don't know how arachnologists do it. All those damn spiders look alike!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Yer all wrong on this one.


Damn, you're good.:nod:

*You just totally redeemed yourself after the Peregrine Falcon ID last week.:laugh:*

I don't know how arachnologists do it. All those damn spiders look alike!
[/quote]

except the firecon he stills has to redeem himself for that


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I asked the good people on Arachoboards yesterday and they agree...male huntsman (Heteropoda venatoria)


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Tanks to everyone, I will pass the word on to the nurses from the trip, they were terrified


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

nurses huh....









I'll comfort them....


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i was going to say it looks like a huntsman...

i killed a big one of those in australia. a buddy and i were watching rugby, when my buddy shrieked like a girl. i look up at what he's looking at and theres this freakin HUGE spider right above us. i grabbed a work boot and went to town on it. hit it with the heel and the freakin legs were sticking out the sides. biggest spider i ever killed. and ugliest too.


----------

